# Neuer Tetris Weltrekord



## Defenz0r (19. August 2013)

Hallo,

Der/Die Spieler/in Keroco hat am 16.08.2013 in NullpoMino,
 einem Tetris-Klon einen neuen Weltrekord aufgestellt.

Man kann es bei einigen Seiten nachlesen, eine* Offizielle Bestätigung *konnte ich nicht finden.
Es wird aber auch auf der Seite http://www.gewaltig.net einem Tetris Klon gelistet.

Sowie auf *http://harddrop.com/article/article_510/* ,  der großen Tetris Community.

Und auf Reddit *http://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/1kj647/* .

Ich glaube das sagt schon genug aus, das der Rekord Offiziell in *NullpoMino, einem Tetris-Klon *geknackt wurde 

Es ist noch unklar, ob der Spieler eine Frau oder ein Mann ist.
*
Überzeugt euch selbst*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4UWYgus0MWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hodenbussard (19. August 2013)

Finger weg von den Drogen


----------



## Nuallan (19. August 2013)

Ich hoffe das ist nicht unter Win8 entstanden. Hab gehört da kann so ne Sekunde ganz schön lange dauern wenn man will..


----------



## Hänschen (19. August 2013)

Das kann unmöglich das normale Tetris sein, niemand dreht so schnell die Blöcke


----------



## Placebo (19. August 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Das kann unmöglich das normale Tetris sein, niemand dreht so schnell die Blöcke


 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwC544Z37qo

Man beachte vor allem die Geschwindigkeit nach der dritten Minute


----------



## Vily (19. August 2013)

Das ging irgendwie so schnell 

Grußelig ist es auch irgendwie


----------



## Defenz0r (19. August 2013)

Das ist ein Tetris Klon, NullpoMino, aber das wird wirklich so schnell gespielt von Ihr!
Es gibt halt keine Beschränkungen mehr wie beim normalen Tetris.


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. August 2013)

Hmm sehr wenig für eine Usernews. 2 Sätze und ein Link


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. August 2013)

Der hatte sicherlich einen super Kindheit mit viel frischer Luft :


----------



## Hänschen (19. August 2013)

Krass die haben das Tetris-Hirn Syndrom vom ganzen Trainieren 

Möchte nicht wissen wie die abends schlafen ...



Edit: wartet mal ... das sind doch Japaner ^^ - das erklärt alles ... und die Herrschaft im Youtube Video hat sich wohl ab der 4. Minute so richtig warmgespielt ^^
Und unsichtbare Blöcke auch noch OMG.


----------



## keinnick (19. August 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Das ist ein Tetris Klon, NullpoMino, aber das wird wirklich so schnell gespielt von Ihr!
> Es gibt halt keine Beschränkungen mehr wie beim normalen Tetris.



Dann könntest Du die "News" ergänzen. Irgendwie fehlt auch eine Quelle die bestätigt, dass der WR geknackt wurde.


----------



## vanWEED (19. August 2013)

wenn windows nur auch so schnell wäre


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Man beachte vor allem die Geschwindigkeit nach der dritten Minute


 
Wieso wusste ich dass der Kerl aus Japan kommt...? Wieso?


----------



## Hänschen (19. August 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wieso wusste ich dass der Kerl aus Japan kommt...? Wieso?


 

Da ist so ein .jp hinter dem Link links unten im Youtube Video 

Und die Hände sehen so Ninjamäßig aus ^^


----------



## Atothedrian (19. August 2013)

hail:

Ich liebe Tetris und knie nieder vor meinem Meister 

Aber bei dem Sound wird man echt kirre......


----------



## hanfi104 (19. August 2013)

_@Placebo_
 Difficulty level: Asian


----------



## jamie (19. August 2013)

Ich dachte, das wär 'n Zeitraffer. o_O


----------



## Lexx (19. August 2013)

> Es ist noch unklar, ob der Spieler eine Frau oder ein Mann ist.


Das ist in manchen Fällen und Begebenheiten auch nicht (mehr) relevant.
Hauptsache, das Ergebnis ist.. befriedigend. In diesem Fall eben ein.. Weltrekord.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (19. August 2013)

wtf? unsichtbar? haben alle Japaner eine tetris-inselbegabung?


----------



## DaStash (19. August 2013)

Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> wtf? unsichtbar? haben alle Japaner eine tetris-inselbegabung?


 
Unselbegabung ging mir auch durch den Kopf. 

MfG


----------



## Defenz0r (19. August 2013)

Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> wtf? unsichtbar? haben alle Japaner eine tetris-inselbegabung?


 
Nein 
Das lernt man mit der Zeit.
Ich bin jetzt auch seit knapp 2 Jahren Online am Tetris zocken, mittlerweile sogar auf hohem Niveau.
Cultris II, Tetrisfriends, Tetrisbattle, NullpoMino.
Man weiß einfach wo die Steine wie hinkommen müssen und wie man sie rotiert.
Alles Übungssache.
Nix Inselbegabung ich kann auch unsichtbar spielen, obwohl mich mal so ein Heini als Authist Diagnostiziert habe, 
weil ich bestimmtes anders bzw. besser löse als andere.
Jeder der mich kennt, weiß das ich meine Gefühle zum Ausdruck bringe und auf Menschen zu gehe


----------



## DaStash (19. August 2013)

Hat er nicht bös gemeint. 

MfG


----------



## Defenz0r (19. August 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hat er nicht bös gemeint.
> 
> MfG


 
Ist das jetzt so rüber gekommen als wär ich beledigt?
Verstehe ich momentan nicht


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2013)

Kurz zur Info: Ich habe mal alle Posts hier die aus zwei Wörtern oder weniger (!) bestanden gelöscht. Bitte zwingt mich nicht wegen so nem Blödsinn noch irgendwelche Karten für Spam rausholen zu müssen, ja? 

@Topic: Ja, es ist Übungssache... nur haben Japaner/Asiaten was "üben" (und auch viele andere Dinge) angeht eine andere Mentalität als wir es hier gewohnt sind. Wenn die üben dann üben sie so lange und hart und ausdauernd bis es an Perfektion reicht - das geht stellenweise sogar in das normale Geschäfts und Berufsleben über. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass der Kerl im Video über viele Monate hinweg jeden Tag 12 Stunden und mehr Tetris geübt hat bis er es im Wahrsten Sinne des Wortes blind kann.


----------



## Rollora (20. August 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Der hatte sicherlich einen super Kindheit mit viel frischer Luft :


ich durfte immer nur Gameboy spielen wenn ich dabei raus gehe in die Natur


----------



## Hänschen (20. August 2013)

Rollora schrieb:


> ich durfte immer nur Gameboy spielen wenn ich dabei raus gehe in die Natur




Dafür musst du deinen Eltern dankbar sein


----------



## Bleistein (20. August 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> ...Es ist noch unklar, ob der Spieler eine Frau oder ein Mann ist.
> *
> Überzeugt euch selbst*...


 
Danke für das Angebot, aber hier würde mir eine einfach Aussage dazu schon reichen...


----------



## Hänschen (20. August 2013)

Bleistein schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, aber hier würde mir eine einfach Aussage dazu schon reichen...


 
Die Frau ist bestimmt nicht hübsch ....


----------



## Defenz0r (20. August 2013)

Wie war das mit Inneren Werten?
Achja, die sind unwichtig


----------



## CSOger (20. August 2013)

Gibt nur einen Tetris King !!!

Chuck Norris vs Tetris - YouTube


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (20. August 2013)

Ja mit Übung geht vieles aber nicht alles  
Ein wenig das gespür dafür haben, sollte man trotzdem.

Übrigens: Habe vorhin mit einem kollegen darüber gesprochen. Er sagte mir, dass dieses invisible tetris beim "abspann" eigentlich als Gag gedacht war und die Entwickler so oder so nicht damir gerechnet haben, dass einer crazy genug war um das durchzuziehen


----------

